# E-8 power cables



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I have two Aristo-Craft E-8's that are painted in ICRR streamline colors and run fine together. The problem is that I cannot "MU" them together. Is there a connecting piece that joins the two cables together I am missing. What am I looking for and is it still available? Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a short jumper cable needed.

I think it's a 29607... see my page http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/aristo-motive-power#parts near the end of the page.

Try Navin at crest-electronics.com

greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

this is a pic. of what you will need if crest does not answer you http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...2-conductor-locking-connectors-w/leads/1.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He needs a short cable with 2 of the same connector, those are "raw cables" that will need to be soldered, and you need to buy 2 "sets" to make one cable.

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

here is the cable you need from RLD Hobbies http://rldhobbies.com/art29607_1.aspx and he will get it out quick to you


----------

